# How to drill a 4" hole into brick for a vent???



## firemanpato

I need to drill a 4" hole through my brick exterior wall to vent my bathroom fan. What is the best way to do this??? Is there a tool I can rent and do it myself?? Thanks -Pat


----------



## KUIPORNG

drilling the hole is one thing... making sure the brick hole is coincide with your inside wood hole is another thing....

so here is what I did in the past:

find the center of the circule from inside.

drill it all the way up to ouside with a long bit

base on this center draw the circle with the marker both inside and outside....

now drill along the permeter from inside to outside or outside to inside.... now check the circle from outside see if it is still correct... 


now after so many holes drill.... start to use the hammer and that thing (forget how to call it).... to hammer out the structure from outside.... 

it takes me an hour or more to do one hole in the past....


but then if you want to spent 200 bucks to buy those expensive 4" drill bit.... that 's the other way... those you cannot rent... you have to buy it... you can rent a powerful drill but not the drill bit.....


----------



## firemanpato

So what drill bit is the best to use??? A type of hole saw??? Would it be easier to call a handyman/contractor and try to get them to drill the hole for like 25-30 bucks???


----------



## Joba Fett

Are you really a fireman.....


----------



## firemanpato

That's correct. I could make a hole the firefighter way, but it tends to be a little messy and larger than 4".


----------



## boman47k

Masonary bit and maybe a hammer drill. Size of bit not that important. Try to keep outside side of bit on the inside of drawn circle. Get the drilled holes as close together as possible. Should be able to knock the hole out with a hammer and maybe a chisel or punch. Not a wood chisel. Try maybe a 3/8" to 1/2" bit, and drill as many holes as you can on the circle. Shouldn't be much holding the part to be removed if you do this. Might do it with a regular drill and masonary bit if you don't dull the bit. Pull it back forth a little to keep the hole clean. If you have the inside hole cut, make sure there are no wires that may be in the way. 




> drill the hole for like 25-30 bucks???


Not sure about that!


----------



## firemanpato

Never thought about doing it that way. Thanks for the help. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kingfisher

they rent 4" drill bit and drills at most rental stores also but I usually just do it the same way with little bit and lots of holes


----------



## MinConst

One little tip that might save some headaches. When you drill the center from inside place a hanger in the hole that is bent about 3" in an L shape. Spin this around to make sure your in the void of the brick. If you find the solid part of the brick it makes it a bit harder and you might be able to move your center over enough to compensate.


----------



## bigMikeB

Rent a core bit and save all the labor, no pro would play around with a hundred small holes and a chisel.


----------



## Tscarborough

A real pro would cut out the whole brick and use a brick sized vent for the exterior, with an adapter for the 4" tube to rectangle transition.


----------

